# questions on winter care



## bartuska

This will be my first winter with my birds and I have a few questions. I live in southern Wisconsin so it can get pretty cold and snowy but the average temp in the winter months is around 20 degrees. Do I need to provide any hay or other material for warmth in the loft? Do they bathe in the winter? (I see the wild birds doing it in my heated bird bath--) And I take it I should still let them out to fly provided the snowfall and wind are not an issue. 
Should I put a light bulb in the loft for warmth? Anything else I sould think of or prepare for? Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## sportsman

Hi, I live in Mn, just west of the cities. I don't really provide anything special in the winter, just heated water and shovel out any snow in the aviary. As long as they are out of the wind and snow they should be fine. There is probably more i can do, and if anyone comes up with something let me know, but my pigeons don't mind the weather, and there have been weeks where the high is -30, even -40, for several days straight. Sometimes when i go and feed them, there will be ice built up around the heater and if i break it up, some of my pigeons will just go crazy for it. I wouldn't let them bathe though, even if the water is heated, it won't take long for it to cool, but I am not positive on the bathing.


----------



## Skyeking

I can't imagine cold like that living here in Florida. I'm thinking up ways to keep my birds airconditioned.

Anyway, corn, the small to medium varieties with yellow to orange color, should be given 30 to 40% of the feed. pigeons use it to compensate for heat loss, because it is 65.7% starch and has the highest fat content of grains or legumes 4%. It really helps them stay warm.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Great advice Treesa....simple but true. Corn is like firewood in the pigeons internal "furnace"....keeps them warm

Pigeons are quite capable of enduring the cold provided they are healthy, fit and fed very well. 

I would think that added hay to the loft would offer some insulation. Perhaps even a small space heater would be give them some extra comfort. I live in Canada and it gets VERY cold here in the winter. 

What I used to do in the winter with my homers in my small pen when I was a kid, was cover up most of the screened-in areas with clear plastic sheets, leaving a little bit open for circulation. I also used a very small space heater in the coop and it was nice and toasty in there. Of course this isn't really necessary because the birds are very well equipped to endure....but this is just what I did to help them out

As for bathing them in the deep cold...I would only do it if they can keep the water from freezing on them....on days that it's not below zero.


----------



## pigeonmama

sportsman,
Have to agree with you. Winter in Minnesota is cold. Lived in Bloomington many years ago, and when those winds came whipping across the Great Lakes, IT Was COLDER THAN COLD !! I haven't lived in Minn for over 28 years, but I sure remember.
Daryl


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

We live in Ontario Canada, and it can get down to 40 below here! The birds make out just fine....

Make sure there are no drafts, and that you offer fresh water once or twice daily. We feed extra corn for "heat" factor.... up to 50% of the feed, if it's really cold. Other than that, your birds should be fine.. They adapt quite well - we've even got birds that grew up in California with us now, and they have been fine.

A light bulb can help (I use one for my ringneck doves -- they don't handle the cold quite as well...), but also watch that you don't end up 'forcing' the birds to pair up and lay earlier in the year -- that's how many breeders get early "rounds" of babies..... . We've never bothered with lights (unless breeding).

As for baths -- we don't give our birds baths in the winter, but if we get a rain or wet snow, we have seen the birds "showering" out in the aviary -- they love it! LOL


----------



## Skyeking

WhiteWingsCa said:


> We live in Ontario Canada, and it can get down to 40 below here! The birds make out just fine...
> A light bulb can help (I use one for my ringneck doves -- they don't handle the cold quite as well...), but also watch that you don't end up 'forcing' the birds to pair up and lay earlier in the year -- that's how many breeders get early "rounds" of babies..... . We've never bothered with lights (unless breeding).


I'm confused??

Are you saying that the extra light will cause their breeding season to begin early because of the extra daylight? Like chickens under light? Or do they think spring has come early?

I'm confused because my birds will not stop breeding, it is continuous, there is no difference in the seasons. I have to force them to stop egg production by adding barley to the mix, or stopping it altogether by seperating the sexes....and even then it is no quick fix! LOL


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Busy week -- just getting back into the forum now... 

Yes, fanciers "trick" the birds into laying in the winter months by putting lights into the loft. Pigeons need 14-16 hours of "daylight" in order to start regularly breeding/laying/raising babies. (not to say they won't lay in the winter - just less likely too). It's more the daylight than the weather/warmth that triggers breeding -- we've raised babies in temps well below freezing... just by adding lights to the loft.


Even with birds separated - hens will just "pair' with another hen and lay eggs (just not as often). We have hens in one loft - no next boxes, just perches - and we're still getting eggs all over! LOL We just always make sure they have oystershell grit, as well as regular grit, for calcium.


----------



## italianbird101

By reading this one post i had quite a few questions answered reguarding wether or not to provide some sort of heat.
im new to this hobby and dont have any birds yet, working on trying to build a coop first, and trying to learn as much as posible before starting.


----------



## roxtar

Trees Gray said:


> living here in Florida.


That in my opinion is the BEST advice for winter care of both pigeons and humans that I've ever heard. I'm so jealous of you!


----------



## Victor

Hi Mel, 

Welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Yes, it is nearing that time of the year when we need to start preparing our pigeon quarters for the up-coming cold blistery months just around the corner.

Mel, when you build your coop or loft, please make sure the front faces the south, or southeast so it will have the first exposure to the warm sun in the morning.


----------



## TheSnipes

We have cold winters also and it's the first winter my birds will be in their new loft. it does face south, but it has no source of heat and the old 'little loft' which i use now for quarantine and sick birdies had a heat lamp. this is a timely thread cuz i'm wondering the same things!

btw..is the readily available "cracked corn" for wild birds chopped up fine enough for pidgies? jsut another silly question...


----------



## mr squeaks

Whole corn is what is advised here, rather than "cracked." Have also heard, the more orange, the better...

Hi Mel...WELCOME TO PIGEON TALK!

We have LOTS of resources, so just dig in. There have been posting about lofts, coops and Aviaries too! 

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane

Well, I can guarantee that most, if not all, of the Californians reading this are shivering at the thought of those temps!! Below zero?!  It doesn't get very cold here but many of my birds are former "house" pigeons or fancies, and during the winter I put a heat lamp inside of a small cage in their aviary. After dark, there is much pushing and shoving to win the spots closest to the heat! I know they don't _need_ it, but they sure do like having it.


----------



## mr squeaks

CALIFORNIA? FLORIDA?     TRY ARIZONA...

Anything under 70 degrees, at this point in time, and I become catatonic and won't thaw out for ages!

BTW, watch hay...have heard mentioned on this site that hay can get moldy...not good for pijjies...

Shi


----------



## Charis

Like Victor, I'm a softy and hate for my birds to be cold.MY birds mean the world to me and I feel better when I know they are comfortable.They may be able to survive without a heat source but I sure notice that they appreciate heat when it's really cold.

Shi is right, hay doesn't hold up well for bedding. It gets kind of soggy really quickly. I use course fresh clean straw because it's what is available in my area. I always ask for course, clean straw and will accept nothing less. I make sure to change the straw frequently. That's really important.


----------



## Victor

TheSnipes said:


> ... this is a timely thread cuz i'm wondering the same things!
> 
> btw..is the readily available "cracked corn" for wild birds chopped up fine enough for pidgies? jsut another silly question...


Mr Squeaks is right, stay away from cracked corn. The whole yellow corn is a good addition to their diet in the winter.No question is silly. 


mr squeaks said:


> CALIFORNIA? FLORIDA? TRY ARIZONA...
> 
> Unfortunately Shi, some of us have to deal with ice, snow, blizzard's, freezing rain,wind chills, cold, cold weather.(did I miss anything?) But on the plus side, some of us just love sledding!
> 
> 
> 
> Shi





maryjane said:


> After dark, there is much pushing and shoving to win the spots closest to the heat! I know they don't _need_ it, but they sure do like having it.


I agree with you Maryjane. They are resilient birds, but, hey, ain't nothing wrong with a well covered (yet well ventilated) pigeon coop or loft with a small (non-Teflon coated of course) space heater to take the bite out of the cold!I install Plexiglas panes on the inside window tracks of my coop and have a small heater covered with a metal grate box and hardware cloth and cover the front with a large tarp at night. On warmer days, I simply remove the panes as needed. The front door will also be covered with heavy plastic.


----------



## Victor

Charis said:


> Like Victor, I'm a softy and hate for my birds to be cold.MY birds mean the world to me and I feel better when I know they are comfortable.They may be able to survive without a heat source but I sure notice that they appreciate heat when it's really cold.


I noticed that last winter as well.


----------



## mr squeaks

I know, Victor, and I'm just teasing! Obviously, some people are HEAT people and others...NOT...

I remember ice skating and sledding back when...had a grand time too. OH YES, AND snowball fights!

However, my heart is where it's hot with lots of sun and light!     

Shi


----------



## italianbird101

Thanks for the warm welcome from all


----------



## KIPPY

*



Anything under 70 degrees, at this point in time, and I become catatonic and won't thaw out for ages!

Click to expand...

*I hear ya! I'm dressed in layers when I'm out cleaning the cages impatiently waiting for spring. 

Crazy maybe, but I line the pijes nesting baskets with towels. What kinda of material would be best for warmth?


----------



## TerriB

I bought some inexpensive polar fleece blankets, cut them in thirds, folded and use them to line the nest boxes. So nice to feel the birds warm toes in the winter instead of icy little feet!


----------



## KIPPY

> *polar fleece blankets*


We have four small blankets here(never use). I always cut the tags off so I'll try to figure out what they are.


----------



## roxtar

Make sure any type of fabric you may use isn't going to come unraveled and get the birds' feet tangled up in it. I lined my nest bowls with some cut up T-Shirt material last year and found the birds flying around with little bits of string hanging from their toes.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Be careful using material in the nestbowls - if they get wet (and they will), they can hold bacteria, and be quite harmful to the birds.

There have been cases of illness in lofts that have been traced back to wet and/or dirty "bowl liners".

I know someone who uses cleaned, sifted sand (the stuff you can buy for kids sandboxes) in his bowls. It is dry, easy to clean (he says.. LOL), and hold the heat - keeping the birds warm and toasty, and their eggs warm while the parents are off the nest.


----------



## TerriB

roxtar said:


> Make sure any type of fabric you may use isn't going to come unraveled and get the birds' feet tangled up in it...


Excellent point - polar fleece is safe since it doesn't unravel.



WhiteWingsCa said:


> Be careful using material in the nestbowls - if they get wet (and they will), they can hold bacteria, and be quite harmful to the birds...


I haven't run into this since I always swap out for dummy eggs, but I can appreciate that excellent drainage is critical for healthy babies. Probably why pigeons like to use pine needles and twigs.



WhiteWingsCa said:


> ...I know someone who uses cleaned, sifted sand (the stuff you can buy for kids sandboxes) in his bowls. It is dry, easy to clean (he says.. LOL), and hold the heat - keeping the birds warm and toasty, and their eggs warm while the parents are off the nest.


Intriguing option. There have certainly been enough ferals who chose to nest in empty pots on balconies!


----------

